# Ex Realizing Her Terrible Mistake



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

My EW and I decided on our divorce after going through the ups and downs that most divorced couples go through. The constant suspicion, looking through my phone, family boundary issues, financial etc.

However, though I got sick of constantly having to pander to her insecurities (her sister, and all 3 aunts got divorced at the same time....and this was who she sorrounded herself with during our marriage FYI), it was not until she starter claiming she had "proof" of me having affairs and with whom) that I decided I'd had enough.

She never provided any "proof" she had and we went ahead with the divorce. She even claimed ot have pictures etc, even though she once had me followed by an investigator that turned up noting. 

Now about 2 yrs later during one of our conversations she mentioned the "proof".....that I slept with one her best friend. Which turned out to be patently false.

Now this friend of hers and I went to college together and we're friends. She dated a close friend of mine and beyond being good friends there was nothing more to it. I actually knew her before I met my ex wife. Absolutely nothing! Now I feel like she's full of regret and even more importantly she tries to justify the divorce in other ways. 

Last time her new reason was because I watched porn....mind you I would wake up to her masturbating while watching the same porn she accused me of watching. She also suspected me of being into swinging because some of the porn sites required free registration....now mind you her circle of friends are swingers with each other and it turned out she dipped her feet into it in the past.

I just find it interesting how people could get so caught up in their world based on hypocrisy, yet somehow find a way to justify their actions.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like she wants/wanted to pin the blame for the divorce on you and your cheating ways.

But don't get it twisted. She left you because she doesn't love you or want to be with you.  She just wants the D to be your fault.

You keep posting about your ex hoping for there to be some chance to work things out. But you're divorced. It's not gonna happen. How about a post about your new GF?


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like a whole lot of projection. Blaming you for things she doesn't like about herself. 

With all the affair suspicion, if you never had one, it sure sounds like she did.

Still sounds like she's stuck in guilt and not remorse.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

east2west said:


> Sounds to me like she wants/wanted to pin the blame for the divorce on you and your cheating ways.
> 
> But don't get it twisted. She left you because she doesn't love you or want to be with you. She just wants the D to be your fault.
> 
> You keep posting about your ex hoping for there to be some chance to work things out. But you're divorced. It's not gonna happen. How about a post about your new GF?


Oh I've been posting about my new gf and you are right I think she just wanted it to be my fault.
I'm not hoping for a chance to work things out. Trust me leaving was not only a relief for I don't know how I survived with her that long.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

zillard said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of projection. Blaming you for things she doesn't like about herself.
> 
> With all the affair suspicion, if you never had one, it sure sounds like she did.
> 
> Still sounds like she's stuck in guilt and not remorse.


Yes definitely stuck with guilt and remorse for sure.


----------

